# Need PC case under 2k



## sushant56 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey guys I am building new PC 
So I need cheap PC case under 2k 
Which have bottom mounting power supply place, cooling support and good cable management 
It does not need to look good. 
Mid tower for micro atx mobo

Thanx in advance


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2015)

I don't think there's any cabinet with bottom PSU mounting feature under 2k.


----------



## sushant56 (Aug 7, 2015)

Ohh  

Thanx for replying


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Aug 7, 2015)

Increase the budget to 3k and you can get decent ones. Like the tesseract. I guess its under 3k or maybe the gamma.


----------



## sushant56 (Aug 8, 2015)

I purchased my new PC.
Deepcool tesseract bf...
This is the best case under 3k


----------



## acepro71 (Aug 11, 2015)

yeah u wont get a case with a nice cable management or bottom mounting psu at that price other than that if u go with something like cooler master or deep cool cases u will at-least have plenty of space unlike those intex cases >.>

but u should go with second hand cases there is not much of a difference anyways


----------

